# Any reason not to get an All-clad copper core skillet for a present?



## workofart (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm looking to get my dad the All-Clad 5 ply copper saute pan and skillet for this christmas. Nither my dad or I know much about cooking, but he really enjoys puttering around in the kitchen. 

Other than cost, Is there any reason I should not get him these pans?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There can be some extra labor in keeping the copper shiny and pretty. They weigh more so if he's losing strength with age, that might be something to avoid. Performance gain with copper is only marginal. 

These aren't major concerns. 

Personal taste enters into it too. I'd be happier with plain clad stainless but that's purely subjective.


----------



## workofart (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you for you input.The weight could be a concern, but he has always cooked with cast iron and he is in pretty good shape.


----------



## boilsover (Jan 18, 2014)

This would be a lavish present, but it's not the best value or the best-performing pan.  There is actually very little copper in the Copper Core line--the copper band visible on the exterior of the pan deceptively creates the impression that the copper layer is thick.  It's not.

Are you focused exclusively on clad?  If so, I would choose Demeyere Atlantis or Sitram Catering over any All-Clad.  In particular for skillets, the Demeyere Proline 5-star is about as good as clad gets.  If not (and he's not using induction), I would also consider a copper bimetal pan, such as Falk.

Are you focused exclusively on All-Clad?  If so, their basic triply (called simply "Stainless") is actually a more even line.  And their MC2 (aluminum lined with SS) is better-performing, too, except that is not fully clad, so no DW.

Another aspect to All-Clad you should know about is their handles.  People tend to either love or hate that skinny "U" shape.  I hate them--I find them very "turny" and the edges bite my hands unless I only use an underhand grip.

If you want to research even heat rankings, the site CenturyLife.org is very useful.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mojak (Dec 17, 2015)

workofart said:


> I'm looking to get my dad the All-Clad 5 ply copper saute pan and skillet for this christmas. Nither my dad or I know much about cooking, but he really enjoys puttering around in the kitchen.
> 
> Other than cost, Is there any reason I should not get him these pans?


Go Mauvel Copper you will be much happier, a bit more money but worth it. Allclads D5 and the newer D7 are almost as efficient as Allclads copper line. My Girlfriend is a Manager at WS and knows these lines like the back of her hand. She made me buy the D5 when I first met her. That said, Mauvel Copper is art and as tools, superior. I own 4 pieces of it, would like to own more.

Mike


----------

